
The On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences - jacquesm
http://www.research.att.com/~njas/sequences/
======
Zarathu
This is extremely old.

We use them to solve problems on ProjectEuler.net

~~~
jacquesm
Wouldn't that be cheating ?

